# What music genre is the animal crossing soundtrack?



## Mama Looigi (May 2, 2019)

Some people were probably expecting this, if the Animal Crossing soundtrack wasn’t considered game music, what genre would it be?


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 2, 2019)

Elevator music......................................


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 2, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> Elevator music......................................


I'm pretty sure that's called muzak


----------



## AmandaRose (May 2, 2019)

Old school bossa nova.


----------

